# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gewichtstoename bij citalopram?

## floortje12

Hoi,

wie heeft ervaring met het middel citalopram?
En dan met name over de gewichtstoename, of afname?
Kortom: wordt je dik van het gebruik van citalopram?
Ik heb jaren paroxetine gebruikt en kwam daar 21 kilo van aan!!

----------


## Agnes574

Vrijwel alle AD's hebben helaas die nadelige bijwerking; gewichtstoename!!

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Floor, ik heb nu zo,n 20 jaar paroxetine (Seroxat) geslikt en ben er geen gram van aangekomen. Ieder lichaam reageerd anders op AD. Mijn gewicht blijft staan met of zonder op 51 kg, en ik ben nu zo,n 3 weken bezig met afkicken daarvan, dus joh wie weer is er hoop dat ook jij er niet van aankomt. Ik ben er eerder mee afgevallen, met een groet Chicka

----------


## tiegerken

Hallo iedereen,
Ik ben hier nieuw.
Ik neem al 6 jaar citalopram 20mg en sinds enkele maanden 40mg
Nu ben ik tot de vaststelling gekomen dat ik enorm ben aangekomen qua gewicht
sinds die overschakeling naar 40 mg
Heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring????
Zou ik terug afbouwen naar 20mg???
groetjes

----------


## fluiter

ja mijn ervaring is dat je er als een speer van aankomt ik slik dan weliswaar ook zyprexa maar het ging bij mij als volgt: ik slikte eerst zyprexa en toen kwam ik krap 10 kilo aan. toen begon ik met citalopram en kwam nog eens dik 15 kilo aan dus in totaal 25 kilo....
maar ik ben er heeeeeeel blij mee want ik had altijd een ondergewicht en voelde me daar helemaal niet lekker bij maar nu dus wel!!!!

----------


## boedha1905

hallo ik slik het middel sinds kort nu zo'n 15 dagen wanneer ga je merken dat het middel resultaat oplevert.....voel me nu af en toe duizelig.....maar verder voel ik me nou niet bepaald beter in mijn vel ....

----------


## Agnes574

Als het goed is merk je na ongeveer 3 weken zeker het effect.
Als je na een maand nog steeds niet goed in je vel zit,heb je volgens mij niet het juiste medicijn gekregen en zou ik,als ik jou was,teruggaan naar je arts en vragen om iets anders!

Sterkte!!

----------


## katje45

> hallo ik slik het middel sinds kort nu zo'n 15 dagen wanneer ga je merken dat het middel resultaat oplevert.....voel me nu af en toe duizelig.....maar verder voel ik me nou niet bepaald beter in mijn vel ....


Hallo,
Vaak duurt het tot 6 weken dat het middel op zijn best werkt. Maar als je alleen maar last hebt van bijwerkingen zou ik als ik jou was het met je arts bespreken.

----------


## Agnes574

Rechtzetting; idd duurt het 3 tot 6 weken voor de werking optimaal is.
Thanks Katje!!

----------


## ezzie

Hoi!

Ik heb zelf ook 2 keer een tijd citalopram geslikt (ben nu aan het afbouwen) maar ik denk dat ik daar zelf niet van ben aangekomen. (ik had wel anorexia in die periode dat ik begon) maar echt waar ... iedereen reageert anders dus het is gewoon uitproberen

----------


## essie79

Ik heb 2x cipramil geslikt. De eerste keer ben ik er 6 kilo van afgevallen, de 2e keer ben ik er 15 kilo van aangekomen. Toen ik er voorgoed mee gestopt was ben ik 10 kilo kwijtgeraakt. Helaas kon ik niet zonder antidip en zit nu op de seroxat waarvan ik weer 7 kilo ben aangekomen. Maar een vriendin van mij zei: Beter wat dikker en vrolijk dan dun en ongelukkig. Ik eet gezond en meer kan en wil ik er ook niet aan doen. 

gr, Esther

----------

